# plz help :( infected feather!



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

Cappy had a feather that was growing on her back that looked a bit sore so when i took her to the vets (about a year ago) the vet said it was normal. ive just seen it again and now its twice the size and its yellow with pus and its red where its so sore. the vets arent open on saturday or sunday so i cant take her till monday  she seems fine in herself, shes eating, playing, flying....but she seems pretty tired most of the day.
has anyone else experienced this??
its not like a normal pin feather, it just looks like the tip of the feather growing out of her skin and its got stuck or something? maybe an ingrowing feather?
will she be ok? and how do the vets get rid of it?
i would take a pic to explain it more but its in such an awkward angle and shes not the tamest of birds.
please help!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Could you try drawing a picture of what you're describing. I've never dealt with anything like this but I know neosporin can be put on birds, I would try that to at least kill some of the bacteria. Other than that I have no clue.


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

Ask srtiels. If it was my bird, I'd pull the feather, use some bactine on a q-tip to clean the area, then use a q-tip to apply some neosporin. The kind that does NOT have the pain reliever. (That kind is toxic if the bird eats any.)

However, don't do anything until you talk to srtiels or a vet.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It sounds like a feather cyst. It is similar to a pus filled pimple. What I have done in the past is lance the end of it and express the white latter and feather out of the follicle. It will bleed so once the cyst is emptied I put pressure on the area for a minute or two. OR you can have the vet do this.


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

*thanku!*

thankyou so much that sounds like what it is, i couldnt get a vet apt till monday because there is only 1 avian vet in my area. 
hopefully she will get it sorted asap


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I had to deal with one with one of my babies http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showpost.php?p=196393&postcount=32 i just pulled it out


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

aww that looks painful! i bet u have loving tame birds that will let u do that  i have a nervous wreck who wont even let me touch her wings lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Only a few are tamed but big mac, taco, dumpling, beano and buttercup i got to use a towel. I held stumpy while my bf pulled it out


----------



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

wow it really does look painful  poor baby, do you know how these are caused by any chance? i want to make sure Em and everyone else doesn't get one


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Can read it here http://www.avianweb.com/feathercysts.html im sure it was down to plucking but im not sure


----------



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

ok thank you


----------

